# Deleted



## Noizmak3r (Apr 26, 2016)

deleted


----------



## MA-Simon (Apr 26, 2016)

Sounding Nice!

A few thoughts:
- Some of the more important fx slashes and shots in the trailer could be more prominent in the foreground. (It is a game about blood and squishy kills.)
- The ESRB Logo in its current form is actually not legal. (We are working on a few trailers too right now.)
The documentation states that the Logo has to stay for at last 3 full seconds. Right now its less then a second.
But that might not be in your power to change.


----------



## thov72 (Apr 26, 2016)

I like the sound, the video looks kinda funny though with all that pink meat. Not scary.


----------



## mac (Apr 26, 2016)

@Noizmak3r Look like someones reported your vid


----------

